# Beware of the afflicted



## The Backward OX (Sep 14, 2012)

So one of my partner’s sister’s daughter’s brats, nearly 6, has just been diagnosed as “neurologically different”. 

He’s being cruel to the animals at home and at Granny’s, and to his 2 year old sister.

They’re the type of kids that grow up into psychopathic murderers.

The Government are contributing $6000 p.a. to programmes aimed at straightening him out.

But he’ll never change. I know._ I_ was born “different”, and I’ll die “different”. Not a psycho, but still _different_. 

Me, I’d just bounce a rock off his head now, and be done with it. “Accidents” can be arranged. If someone had done that with me, I’d have been saved all the years of torment and suffering and anguish and distress that I’ve had to put up with.

BEWARE OF THE AFFLICTED


----------



## JosephB (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm thinking someone did bounce a rock off your head and it just didn't work out as planned.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol, that is a scary thought. On the brightside they've already diagnosed him and can keep a much closer eye on his behavior


----------



## alanmt (Sep 14, 2012)

oh, OX.  Need a hug?


----------



## Winston (Sep 17, 2012)

My wife and I used to work in a jail (full of neurologically different folks).  During one meeting, a captain made an open-ended inquiry on how we could reduce the jail population, to alleviate overcrowding.

One Correctional Officer had a novel, albeit unoriginal idea:
"Sir, I suggest you issue every officer one 'discretionary' bullet per year."

The room was silent, but we were all laughing inside.  Yes Ox, rocks are cheaper.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 18, 2012)

My nephew is the same way. I'm pretty sure I'll be talking to the press at some point and I won't be saying, "we just never saw this coming!"
If you can get a big enough bounce with that rock, maybe both our issues will be solved. . .


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 19, 2012)

The world is massively overpopulated with humans, I have always wondered why it is perfectly all right to cull every other species from whales to badgers, but not people. Not me of course, I am not going to reproduce anymore anyway after the drugs I have taken. (azothioprine and mofotil for the curious).


----------



## HKayG (Sep 20, 2012)

*Instructions for how to Lose a Kid Legitimately.

1. *Quick, devise an elaborate game of Treasure finding for the kid. 
*2. *Drive out to a National Park (preferably one with lots of trees).
*3. *Draw a map with a X on it and let him search for the two pound coin you hid earlier.
*4. *Whilst he's off searching, hop in the car and drive home. 

Put it down to a 'lapse of memory'. Anyone above 30 can get away with this due to old age.
Anyone younger than 30 can put it down to their inability to grasp responsibility due young age.

Sorted.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm beginning to notice a pattern in topics brought up by male cattle in a non-forwardly direction, and I am starting to approve. Not of the views presented, of course. That might be pushing it.

My cousin had a kid that seemed for all intents and purposes to have a learning disability. My mother in particular was convinced the kid was autistic because after two years he still couldn't speak a word of english, and he would communicate largely by touching people and breaking things.

Turns out he was just deaf, desperately trying to find ways to make sense of a world he couldn't understand.

He's eight now, quite sociable, and very proficient at sign language.

THE POINT: Nobody ain't be knowin' _nothin'_ 'bout them kids dawg


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think Ox was referring to a disability, I think she's talking about a phsychopath in the making. You know, the kids that torture small animals and then grow up to torture people?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Sep 20, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I don't think Ox was referring to a disability, I think she's talking about a phsychopath in the making. You know, the kids that torture small animals and then grow up to torture people?



Nobody ain't be knowin' _nothin'_ 'bout them kids dawg

(translated: we can never rely on our own experiences to accurately map out the future intentions and actions of a human being, especially a child, because there are countless variables in play that are impossible to comprehensively account for)


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2012)

Doesn't hurt to keep a close eye though now does it?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Sep 20, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Doesn't hurt to keep a close eye though now does it?



Not too close. That's creepy. You'll get the feds knocking on your door.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2012)

ha ha ha


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 20, 2012)

> My mother in particular was convinced the kid was autistic because after two years he still couldn't speak a word of English,


Milton Eriksson, one of the greatest communicators of the twentieth century, told the story that when he was little he did not speak until he was two, people would get very concerned and talk about 'specialists' but his mother would say "Don't worry the boy will talk when he is ready to". "She was right, I did," he said "Now my sister started talking before she was one, she hasn't stopped yet, and still hasn't said anything."

"Neurologically different" strikes me as most unlikely, R.D. Lang said "There are no abnormal people, just normal people in abnormal circumstances." Not a 100% true, but very nearly so, and "one of my partner’s sister’s daughter’s brats" implies he has siblings that are not exactly little darlings.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 20, 2012)

Years ago, my mom told me that I didn't walk or do or say much of anything until I was two. I can distinctly remember being very confused and overwhelmed by just the presence of other people—and I sometimes wonder if I was autistic or something. 

*Anyway*, the story I really wanted to recount is this one: We were visited by our beloved Uncle John, a jazz musician in his 70s who led a nomadic lifestyle. An old friend of his stopped by. We greeted him and had him take a seat while one of us ran upstairs to fetch our uncle. Well, my niece's fluffy white cat happened to saunter into the room and the man jumped up, overturning the chair, and bolted from the room. After everything settled down, he explained that he had had evil leanings when he was young, and that he had tossed a cat from the roof of his building. The cat died and he was haunted by what he had done. In fact, it seemed that he had developed an intense cat phobia. So I'm sort of agreeing with Staff Deployment. In this case, the guy might have been developing into a sociopath, but the consequences of killing a cat "cured" him of it. (Having a conscience, which might have been dormant until that incident, probably helped.)


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a difference between killing a cat and realizing what you did was horrible, and killing mutiple animals for your enjoyment though.


----------

